# The Ctrl+V Thread



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw this on another forum, it was pretty funny to see some of the stuff that popped up. Pretty easy, just press ctrl+V to paste whatever you copied last.

Please no p0rn or anything of the sort.

I'll start:

http://fpvlab.com/forums/showthread.php?7083-ZII-Project-Hello-Kitty&p=166498&viewfull=1#post166498


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/blogs/

Well that was a bit boring . . . .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Love your wood choice, that is one smart looking piece! 

*it was suppose to be a quote ..*


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

University of Wisconsin Press

Huh, I was hoping I'd copied something a bit more exciting than that...


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

hehe, showoff! Nice though


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Did not include the small nuts ...... Well where was I lol ..


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.chillblast.com/Chillblast-Fusion-Vector-Gaming-PC.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

[*]


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.industrialstrengthrecords.com/images/releases/Gabba909/Gabba909.jpg


----------

